# Cool Gunsmithing Blog...



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Not sure how high everyone else is on finding new stuff on the web but when I find something new I pretty much geek out over it. Found this one tonight and thought it was worth sharing. Pretty simple but polished and real good info:

http://grantcunningham.com/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He is currently not open to new work and has a two year waiting list. I looked at some of his work and it is first rate, but ... I couldn't take not having one of my guns for two years, I'd have to but another to replace it while it was away.


----------

